# Who is in? Forum Tournament! ***Video***



## bayoubetty (Jan 17, 2012)

Update **  We are fishing Black Shoals Friday, Feb. 10, 2012.  
(I took all of the suggestions and put them in a hat and pulled a lake name and date.  *see video) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI_4oYWlkqU

The rules can be found through this thread as well and a link to Black Shoals.  

Black Shoals is an electric only lake.

If you would like to be a partner in someone's jon boat or can offer a back seat in yours please let me know.

There is no entry fee and no cash payouts.  Trophies and a possible prize package TBD..but the "bragging rights" is what this one is all about**

UPDATE 2 *** we're giving away a *Steve Broadwell Custom Rod Builder *Rod (sbroadwell) for BIGGEST FISH

*Island Bait & Tackle* (zebco 33) is giving away 2 ABU Pro Max bait casting combos to the winning team with most weight!!

O'Neill Williams from O'Neill Outside (O'Neill Williams) also autographed some nice lure and hunting ballcaps for a few of the winners!

Jimbo's Spotted Bass Guide Service  (jimboonlanier) has given us Lottery Tickets to give out for a chance to win a guided trip or a discounted one!

Cast Away Bait & Tackle (Scout'NStripers) will give away a Mini Rig to a pair of winners personalized with your own swimbait colors!

Hammonds Fishing Center (hawk68Dawg) is giving away two jamming goodies bags for one of the winning teams!

*Specialty Engraving* (DOBCAngler) is in the process of making some rocking trophies for the 1st place team and Biggest Fish!  How cool is that?! We will also have trophies for the runner up team as well as "smallest (legal) bass" and "prettiest bass."  Dont you love it!? 

Wackem Crazy Baits (Fast Phil) is sending us their worms for the prize pack!!! WOW! Love WCB! 

First Bite Guide Service  has given us an incredible raffle prize..Its a 1/2 Day Guided Trip on Lake ALLATOONA!   (oh yeah, shut the front door!) 
Whats more is we're giving you the offical BBIBtournament t-shirt for entering!
Details to come... but I tell you, Blink Signs & Graphics(Blink) has done a jam up job on the design--these are cool!  (raffle tickets,  $10  )

(to see the design, look for Blinks thread) http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=670866

Kevin's Custom Cranks, (KBad) Is painting some pretty crank baits for some winners!  When asked who he wanted them to go to, he replied, "who ever catches the smallest legal fish at weigh in, has to get one!"  Right on!

Spellbound Pictures, LLC (bayoubetty) camera crew will come out and make you the stars of your own fishing show on your guided trip with First Bite! We will shoot and edit and deliver on dvd your exciting day on the water with Robert!
So comb that hair fellas and ladies, dont forget your lip stick!

Fish On Fabrications (Bassboy 1)has also added to the raffle prizes as well!   It is a reccessed bow mounted trolling motor Pedal Tray. A must for any jon boat with those foot controlled motors! How cool it that!?!  A separate raffle will be held for participants only for this must have!!

High Power Swimbaits (Randall) is giving away one of his famous swimbaits!  These babies have been know to hook a many a Hawg!! 

Country Fried Cletus (Cletus T.) will be giving away CFC stickers. He's also throwing in a couple of CFC Tshirts to a couple of tournament winners!



If you're interested in a friendly tournament between forum members, here's the place to express interest.

It would be helpful to have your best days to fish.  I'm thinking during the week one day would be better so we have our weekends with our loved ones, the lake wont be as crowded and alot of the other tournaments happen on the weekends.  
Ideally with enough notice you can take a day off from work without too much hassle. 

So let me know and I'll try to pick a good date. Lets say the tournament will be 2-3 weeks from now. 

It would also be helpful to know if your boats are gas or electric.. so we can pick a good lake for both possibly?? 

Any suggestions?

Look forward to fishing with you soon at the next Southern Bass Ackwards Tournament!

Bragging rights yeah!!!!!!!!!! Are you in???


----------



## Benito (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in, if the dates work. Not sure I'll have a boat by then (still looking), but if we're doing as teams I'd love to.

Week of Feb. 13th or Feb. 20th could work for me. Would be tough to do before.

BEN


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 17, 2012)

*Grab your partner or fish solo. Best 5 fish, 12" or above!*

Yes, teams 

How does Wednesday, Feb 15th look for folks?


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 17, 2012)

I can keep the list of everyone and their partners if you post or PM


----------



## Brine (Jan 17, 2012)

Tentative...

I'd prefer 60-65 degree outside temps, the water clear to slightly stained, a rise or fall in barometric pressure, fish to be shallow and easy to catch, and the lake a short drive from the house. 

Other than that, I'm not picky. 

Oh yeah, although it's not neccessary, it would be nice to be fishing for a new boat or motor or something along those monitary lines with a $5 or so entry fee. I assume you've got the sponsors lined up already.

Hope I can make it!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 17, 2012)

There "may" be a prize package of some companies involved but I'm just throwing a fun braggadocious tourney, so if you want to be apart of it come on!   

I did just clean out a couple of closets and you're welcome to all of it, Brine!

Lake is TBA-- Suggestions? Mister "wanna be next to my house"


----------



## Brine (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm so in.

I hope you know I was kidding about the prizes. The rest of the post... Not kidding so much.

How bout Varner, Bear Creek, Stone Mountain, Black Shoals, Cedar Creek.....


----------



## lifterpuller (Jan 17, 2012)

im thinking jackson that way we can catch spots and lms ..or black shoals


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 17, 2012)

Either is fine with me...Is Jackson doable for those jons that are under electric only? So we make it doable for just about anyone who wants to be a part of it?


----------



## Casey81 (Jan 17, 2012)

If it only was a weekend I'd be game. Sometimes I hate working during the week.


----------



## Jason Taylor (Jan 17, 2012)

I like the idea my boat is electric


----------



## Hookum (Jan 17, 2012)

Casey81 said:


> If it only was a weekend I'd be game. Sometimes I hate working during the week.



Agreed...weekdays don't work for me.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 17, 2012)

Casey81 said:


> If it only was a weekend I'd be game. Sometimes I hate working during the week.



Is your job hard to get away from?  Maybe the next one, Casey!

Whats everyones feelings on a weekend tournament then? Say Feb 11th?  How about a poll between Feb. 11th and Feb 15th?  

I'll need to check and see if there is anything going on that weekend at Jackson or Black Shoals.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 17, 2012)

Jason Taylor said:


> I like the idea my boat is electric



Its easy for me to move between the two.." move" as in not very fast.. under my eletric OR my gas   We all still can catch fish just the same.  Hey, you know I just beat two other boats that were running in bass boats.


----------



## Hookum (Jan 17, 2012)

11th would work for me, but I need a partner.  My Dad is having hip surgery on the 8th.


----------



## Casey81 (Jan 17, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> Is your job hard to get away from?  Maybe the next one, Casey!
> 
> Whats everyones feelings on a weekend tournament then? Say Feb 11th?  How about a poll between Feb. 11th and Feb 15th?
> 
> I'll need to check and see if there is anything going on that weekend at Jackson or Black Shoals.



Yeah it is a pain I am the #1 man at the shop and it falls apart if I am not here. I occasionally can get away for a day sometimes though. 

I might be able to do the 11th. I can do Jackson in my boat but would have to fish with someone in their boat it Black Shoals.


----------



## BowShooter (Jan 17, 2012)

Im down if its at lanier!


----------



## blink (Jan 17, 2012)

gotta be a weekend for me too!


----------



## JarheadDad (Jan 17, 2012)

Where's Black Shoals? If I can find it I'm in!


----------



## Jim Lee (Jan 17, 2012)

JarheadDad said:


> Where's Black Shoals? If I can find it I'm in!



YEA RIGHT WATT!


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in on Feb 11th.   Lake?   It's been a long time since I've been on Jackson but it does have spots and LM's.   Of course - so does Lanier  

LJ


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 17, 2012)

Black Shoals does look appealing!  Hopefully if those who have the smaller jons will partner up with some of your bigger boat friends this could all work out.  Let me know what I can do to help

Casey81 and Hookum need a partner.


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 17, 2012)

I would do Jackson. Either or. Would rather do week to get a day off work.


----------



## JarheadDad (Jan 17, 2012)

Jim Lee said:


> YEA RIGHT WATT!



"What?" he asked innocently?  

Look Jim, Beau let me hold one of his fish today:


----------



## Wes204 (Jan 17, 2012)

How about Marben PFA??  Gas or electric welcome (you can run the gas motor in Fox and Bennett) in all ponds.  Bank fishing is welcome too of course.  Depending on the number of folks, you could limit it to one pond, or give folks the run of all open ponds.  The place is closed on Mon & Tues.  I could provide certified scales for a weigh-in.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 17, 2012)

TJBassin said:


> I would do Jackson. Either or. Would rather do week to get a day off work.



Right?!   We'll see what everyone else hits up with on the weekend / weekday thing.  I just thought it would be nice to have the lake more to ourselves.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 17, 2012)

Wes204 said:


> How about Marben PFA??  Gas or electric welcome (you can run the gas motor in Fox and Bennett) in all ponds.  Bank fishing is welcome too of course.  Depending on the number of folks, you could limit it to one pond, or give folks the run of all open ponds.  The place is closed on Mon & Tues.  I could provide certified scales for a weigh-in.



Thats Awesome!  

CE has been know to whip a person!  Rippa and I fished there last week and only managed one a piece.  His from Stump, mine from Upper Raleigh.  The time before that was a little better for me


----------



## chad smith (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in any lake that can hold a gas motor then I'm in!


----------



## olcowman (Jan 17, 2012)

Just a note... I ain't fishing against Lanier Jim on Lake Lanier for no money!


----------



## shoot2grill (Jan 17, 2012)

If its jackson....count me in. Weekday or weekend.


----------



## Brine (Jan 17, 2012)

Even though it's a drive, I've never fished Juliette but want to. 

I'm open to all electric and taking one of the motor guys with me or being a back seater in a big lake.


----------



## jsimages (Jan 17, 2012)

how about one north of atlanta lol. without a job i will have to miss out on the forum tourny. i wish everyone the best and someone please catch one for me. ok now lets try and get one together for maybe rocky mtn later on? lets say maybe april or may. of course we would have to get permission from the dnr but maybe they will let us. tight lines everyone


----------



## KikenChiken (Jan 17, 2012)

*Jackson for me!*

Although I am not sure why  Weekday works for me.

KikenChiken


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jan 17, 2012)

I say Lanier...I say Lanier...but only in one creek...and I get to choose the creek!   

LJ


----------



## jsimages (Jan 17, 2012)

sounds good jim, can i be your parnter for the tourny????????  PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## Big Dank (Jan 17, 2012)

Anywhere that us electric only folks can compete.  I assume we will need a livewell better go shopping.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 17, 2012)

Big Dank said:


> Anywhere that us electric only folks can compete.  I assume we will need a livewell better go shopping.



Yes, you'll need a live well 

I say lets get LJ on Black Shaols or Jackson


----------



## Big Dank (Jan 17, 2012)

My vote then is for Blackshoals I would love to see how some of those big lake guys do on smaller lakes.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Jan 17, 2012)

I might be game for this.  Canoe friendly?


----------



## kbad (Jan 17, 2012)

Count me in if I can find a partner and have the day off


----------



## LambertFishing14 (Jan 17, 2012)

count me in as well. i say lets fish a weekend as i am still in school lol


----------



## DOBCAngler (Jan 17, 2012)

I you are planning for Black Shoals on  the 11th it is going to be crowded.  HVBA already has a tourney there.  Should be 25+.  Put the tourney at Varner or Black Shoals during that week.


----------



## Gunny146 (Jan 17, 2012)

You guys are killin' me. I sooo want to get in on this but I don't think they will let me fly home from Afghanistan to participate, Marine Corps is funny that way. Go figure! Hopefully if we do another one I'll be home and can make it. In the mean time, I'll live through you guys. Pretty please post some good pics for those of us who can't be there. Sucks I can't be there, Dadgummit!!!!!!!


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 17, 2012)

if anybody wants to fish sinclair im in.


----------



## ja88red (Jan 17, 2012)

im game


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 17, 2012)

LambertFishing14 said:


> count me in as well. i say lets fish a weekend as i am still in school lol



Its worth playing hooky for! If its on the 16th  of course ask your folks


----------



## olcowman (Jan 17, 2012)

Put the lakes in a hat... all the ones that'll work and draw one out? Fair to everyone...


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 17, 2012)

DOBCAngler said:


> I you are planning for Black Shoals on  the 11th it is going to be crowded.  HVBA already has a tourney there.  Should be 25+.  Put the tourney at Varner or Black Shoals during that week.



Yep, he beat me to it, high voltage has been known to draw 25-30 boats opening weekend of the season. That boat ramp would be crowded!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 17, 2012)

Gunny146 said:


> You guys are killin' me. I sooo want to get in on this but I don't think they will let me fly home from Afghanistan to participate, Marine Corps is funny that way. Go figure! Hopefully if we do another one I'll be home and can make it. In the mean time, I'll live through you guys. Pretty please post some good pics for those of us who can't be there. Sucks I can't be there, Dadgummit!!!!!!!



Absolutely!!

We'll have another one when you're back!


----------



## Gunny146 (Jan 17, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> Absolutely!!
> 
> We'll have another one when you're back!



Can't wait!!! Thanks!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 17, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Put the lakes in a hat... all the ones that'll work and draw one out? Fair to everyone...



I like this idea.  Also along with the lake, the date, either the 11th on Jackson or the 15th on Black Shoals or Jackson.  Obviously we wont be fishin Black Shoals on the 11th.  

The great thing about this time of year for us smaller boaters, there is ALOT less boat traffic from the big boats.

boonhogganbeck I might be game for this. Canoe friendly? 
I'd think if we end up with a bigger lake, near the boat ramps/marinas would work just as well  but what do I know.  I just know that I've put my boat in on some big lakes


----------



## mickeyd318 (Jan 17, 2012)

Jackson week day plenty fair if out of tussahaw gotta idle a good ways before you can run the big motor but during the week you can run anywhere


----------



## Mopjig (Jan 18, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> I like this idea.  Also along with the lake, the date, either the 11th on Jackson or the 15th on Black Shoals or Jackson.  Obviously we wont be fishin Black Shoals on the 11th.



FYI - Black Shoals will be closed on Wednesday Feb 15th. It is closed every Wednesday. 

Just a thought. If your going to have a weekday tournament, it might work out better if it was on a Friday so that it could be a 3 day weekend for those who have to take a vacation day. Still pretty much have the lake to yourself.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

I appreciate the good info.  We can move the 15th on Black Shoals to the 16th or 17th or maybe the 10th for the week day drawing in the hat.. since having it on a Friday was mentioned. 
Is everyone cool that we draw between Black Shoals and Jackson?  I could throw old Varner in there too.. what ya'll think?


----------



## pigchaser27 (Jan 18, 2012)

I vote varner with no a-rigs !!! lol


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

pigchaser27 said:


> I vote varner with no a-rigs !!! lol



you so funny!  dont believe the hype.  just cause I managed one on it on Monday doesnt mean a its a catch all..its so not, I dont think..  excuses, excuses.. thats all it is my friend  .. And yes, I think that pic was a fake!


----------



## pigchaser27 (Jan 18, 2012)

what if we make it varner with nothing but a-rigs allowed!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

That would be awesome!!! All fish have to come from the A Rig!! LOVE IT!  Imagine throwing nothing but and those that manage a twofer or more gets a special prize!


----------



## pigchaser27 (Jan 18, 2012)

everyone gets two rods per person and only a-rigs, bad thing is several huge sacks would still come in if this was a real deal


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

pigchaser27 said:


> everyone gets two rods per person and only a-rigs, bad thing is several huge sacks would still come in if this was a real deal



who can afford two A-Rig setups ? 

yeah the sacks at Varner would be 20+


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm probably in for any of the weekdays mentioned.  I'd wish it to be a little closer to Atlanta (even better if on the North side), but if it's not, I can probably make it still.

I'm currently boatless, so I'd have to grab someone's backseat if available.  

I'll note that Olcaptain's BBQ get together is on the evening of the 16th, so while the tourney probably wouldn't carry over that late, it may still be worth considering, as doing both would take up the entire day.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Jan 18, 2012)

Pigchaser kinda brought up something that should be discussed beforehand - rules.  What are the rules for the tourny?  How many rods allowed per person, any disallowed rigs/baits/lures? Etc?

Also - we need T-shirts made with a cool logo - "First Annul Bayou Betty Invitational".

Bassboy also made a good point regarding the BBQ gathering at Jim'N Nicks.  I'm planning to attend that and it seems many others are as well.  Should probably try to work around that.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 18, 2012)

on a Friday,, make a long weekend,,, jonboat friendly,, anywhere SOUTH of ATL,,!! (except Jackson)
I'm 'bout to bust to get on the water,, aint been this year


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys!  I've taken all the suggestions into consideration and will draw a location and date soon.  The dates are spread over evenly with the amount of suggestions.  I remembered about olcapt's meet and greet and there is only a one and 10 chance it will happen on Feb 16th.  I will video tape my selection so you can see what it will be.  Yes, now ask yourself am I going to cheat in some way...but if I was going to do that, would I go through this effort?

Obviously we cant accommodate everyone so I'm going to try and be as fair as possible.  If it is big water or small water, I will do my best to get everyone in a boat.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

Rules-

2 per team per boat- if you want to canoe or Kayak you and a friend can partner up from your solo watercraft...(stay close together so you can share each others livewell?)

All lures must be artifical.

Only one line per person in the water at a time.  

You can bring as many rods as you want but may only use one at a time.  

LM or Spots over 12" are keepers and should be kept alive in your live well for weigh in.  

Limit 5 fish in the live well at anytime.

A-Rigs, throw them if you've got them.

( Not a must but I would like it if both people on the team are forum members, thats why we're doing this right  )


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 18, 2012)

is trolling allowed?
any "dead fish penalty"?


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

no trolling allowed and 1 lb penalty for each dead fish? whats the norm on the penalty usually, we'll go with that?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 18, 2012)

system for any dead fish. 





Dead fish progressive penalty scale



1 dead fish =  4 ounce 

2 dead fish = 10 ounce 

3 dead fish = 1 lb. 2 oz. 



4 dead fish = 1 lb. 12 oz. 

5 dead fish = 2 lb. 8 oz.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 18, 2012)

I've caught many 12-1/2" fish that weigh'd less than 1lb


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

Gotcha!  We'll go by this table. 

Get ready, I know where were going!  Give me 30 minutes


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

Lawnmowerman said:


> I've caught many 12-1/2" fish that weigh'd less than 1lb



Those little guys can be fragile.


----------



## Judge (Jan 18, 2012)

Surprise, nobody mentioned Lake Seminole, lol


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI_4oYWlkqU

I'll let the next person announce it!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd love to go to Seminole!!
Been one of my many dream lakes to fish.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 18, 2012)

*Friday tourney,,!!!*

Black Shoals,,
Feb. 10th


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

Yep, yep! I hope everyone can make arrangements to get off on a Friday for some 3 day weekend fun starting out with your fellow gon members.

Now I've got some big boat guys said they were interested and I've got small boat guys willing to give a back seat.  Lets see who else will post or PM me. So I can start the list now.  yeah, c'mon!


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 18, 2012)

is this pretty much a small boat tourney???


----------



## DOBCAngler (Jan 18, 2012)

Just a suggestion but Black Shoals requires you to get permission for any tournament on the lake.  I know you have to get it for the gates to open up early.  Also what are you doing about scales?  I would suggest weigh in on the dock since the parking lot is such a haul from the lake.    I might make this for the pre fishing for Saturday.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

yes, considering the location picked, big boat guys or anyone interested period should reach out to fellow gon members with electric only capabilities or to me so I can help coordinate partners.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

DOBCAngler said:


> Just a suggestion but Black Shoals requires you to get permission for any tournament on the lake.  I know you have to get it for the gates to open up early.  Also what are you doing about scales?  I would suggest weigh in on the dock since the parking lot is such a haul from the lake.    I might make this for the pre fishing for Saturday.



I just called them a little while ago to make arrangements.
Its $15 a team for the launch...unless you have a membership out there.  
I have never fished there before but intend to soon!  We can weigh in on the dock.  Someone posted earlier about bringing certified scales so I'm sure we can iron out all the details in the coming week.


----------



## Mopjig (Jan 18, 2012)

DOBCAngler said:


> Just a suggestion but Black Shoals requires you to get permission for any tournament on the lake.  I know you have to get it for the gates to open up early.  Also what are you doing about scales?  I would suggest weigh in on the dock since the parking lot is such a haul from the lake.    I might make this for the pre fishing for Saturday.



FYI - Due to low water levels the docks are closed (taped off) and I don't see that changing before the tournament.


----------



## riprap (Jan 18, 2012)

Can't get the ranger in there. I think everyone can get into Lake Jackson. Oh well, good luck guys.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

I appreciate the heads up, mopjig.. I'm heading out there soon to get the lay of the land and see whats up. Weigh in then in the lot.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

riprap said:


> Can't get the ranger in there. I think everyone can get into Lake Jackson. Oh well, good luck guys.



I think someone would happily fish you in their boat 
Bring some BBBoom party favors!


----------



## Cshannon (Jan 18, 2012)

I might be able to make this and could possibly have a back seat open.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 18, 2012)

Could you, Mrs. Betty, or anyone, post directions to Black Shoals?
I've never been there either.

$15 to launch a boat?!?! @%&!^#!

hmmmmmmmm,,, and no pay outs?
I live a loong ways from there,,,


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Could you, Mrs. Betty, or anyone, post directions to Black Shoals?
> I've never been there either.
> 
> $15 to launch a boat?!?! @%&!^#!
> ...



Think of the fun and fellowship.  Sorry, I knew I couldn't please everyone. Think of it as $7.50 a person. Maybe we can arrange a little prize package or something.  Bragging rights remember braggin rights!!


----------



## blink (Jan 18, 2012)

I may actually be able to make this....

BB, I will let yall know if i need a partner or not soon.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.rockdalecounty.org/main.cfm?id=3363

link to Black Shaols


----------



## Brine (Jan 18, 2012)

3001 Black Shoals Road Northeast, Conyers, GA 30012 (Black Shoals Park)


----------



## DOBCAngler (Jan 18, 2012)

Mopjig said:


> FYI - Due to low water levels the docks are closed (taped off) and I don't see that changing before the tournament.



You hold the weigh in at the top walkway portion of the dock.  Just held one a few months back there and the water is higher now.  The parking lot is two far for the weigh in, especially if you dump your water at weigh in.  Depending on a few factors I may be able to bring scales as well as trophies for the winners.  I will need another week or so to finalize what I will be doing.


----------



## Brine (Jan 18, 2012)

BB, thanks for putting this thing together. Not sure if I can make it on that day yet or not, but I do suggest you make a trip over there before tourney day. Weigh-in, if in the parking lot, may be quite a challenge even if only 10-15 boats show up. It's a good haul from the parking lot to the water (like 300 yards or so). I'm sure there is a way of making it happen, but It's probably best to have a game plan prior to weigh-in time. If I can make it, I'm happy to help however I can.

(Edit - Looks like DOBC has a handle on it)


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 18, 2012)

Weigh in can be held on the dock, we held it there during the coldwater tourney in October and the lake was lower then it is now, up top on the benches, not down where the boats tie off. Trying to have weigh in in the lot will be a disaster with the time it will take then people taking fish back to the water. If you have been to Black shoals, you know what I am talking about, and if you havent you have no idea.

Looks like it took a little too long to explain it since this is exactly what DOBC said while I was typing and talking for 10 minutes.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 18, 2012)

How long is it going to be?  It's a little far for me to drive for a 7-noon deal, I'll need to make a day out of it, and seeing as I'm boatless, I can't stay and fish the rest of the day on my own.

Otherwise, I'm going to try to make it.


----------



## Brine (Jan 18, 2012)

bassboy1 said:


> How long is it going to be?  It's a little far for me to drive for a 7-noon deal, I'll need to make a day out of it, and seeing as I'm boatless, I can't stay and fish the rest of the day on my own.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm going to try to make it.



bassboy, If I don't fish, you're welcome to use mine. And take it home to do the work we discussed 

In fact, If I do make it..... maybe you could bring it home with you


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

When would ya'll like to start it? Sunrise is at 6:57 that day.
Blast off at 7:30, 8? heck, 9.. just want to weigh in at 3PM.
Plus don't want not kill anyone too much driving in for it..
But I get up at 4AM and drive to Carters so I'm crazy too!!


----------



## Dryzdale (Jan 18, 2012)

Lanier Jim said:


> I say Lanier...I say Lanier...but only in one creek...and I get to choose the creek!
> 
> LJ



Hilarious


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 18, 2012)

dont think a 19 foot ranger will do well in that lake lol ill wait til the next one.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm fishing there for the first time this Friday and will see what's up.


----------



## AlanShort (Jan 18, 2012)

im in if its thru the week and north of atl. i work swing shift so the 11th and 15th is no good but the next one i can make. lanier,rocky mountain,carters,allatoona,coosa river/weiss. or if everyone had jon boats we do river tournys out of the oostanaula 4 or 5 times a year. put in at hwy 225 to armory in calhoun. usually takes 6-7 hours floating down with out motors. im in if gas or electric. how much will entry fee be?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 18, 2012)

AlanShort said:


> im in if its thru the week and north of atl. i work swing shift so the 11th and 15th is no good but the next one i can make. lanier,rocky mountain,carters,allatoona,coosa river/weiss. or if everyone had jon boats we do river tournys out of the oostanaula 4 or 5 times a year. put in at hwy 225 to armory in calhoun. usually takes 6-7 hours floating down with out motors. im in if gas or electric. how much will entry fee be?



Post #87 ,,


----------



## kbad (Jan 18, 2012)

Cant put the triton in there, maybe the next one then


----------



## AlanShort (Jan 18, 2012)

sorry didnt read the last few comments. never been here but assuminging its electric only. would i have to take my motor off or could i just keep it up and not use it. is there a payout for this or just bragging rights?


----------



## AlanShort (Jan 18, 2012)

lawnmower didnt see ur post till id posted my second one.


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 18, 2012)

AlanShort said:


> sorry didnt read the last few comments. never been here but assuminging its electric only. would i have to take my motor off or could i just keep it up and not use it. is there a payout for this or just bragging rights?



No gas allowed at all, no tanks, no motors, nothing at all. They will turn you away at the gate...


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

KBad, I got you a back seat if you want it


----------



## tonyf (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh well... Can't get the Skeeter in there. Hopefully I can make the next one. Good luck and y'all have fun.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 18, 2012)

*thanks!*



DOBCAngler said:


> You hold the weigh in at the top walkway portion of the dock.  Just held one a few months back there and the water is higher now.  The parking lot is two far for the weigh in, especially if you dump your water at weigh in.  Depending on a few factors I may be able to bring scales as well as trophies for the winners.  I will need another week or so to finalize what I will be doing.



That is super cool!  I'm working a few things as well.  I think this could really turn out to be an awesome little event!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 19, 2012)

Getting a cool prize package together for the winners, ya'll!  If anyone would like to donate something cool to the winners and be part of this event (it would be super cool) please feel free to PM me.   So far we've got 8 teams signed up!  I cant wait to meet all of you!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 21, 2012)

Hellooooo!!!!
What a good day today!!! I ran into sbroadwell today out at the North Atlanta Trade Center, our first face to face, though we've been friends for over a year?!  
Thats what I'm talking about!!!  Our friends that love to fish meeting face to face!!! With a slice of friendly competition.  No putting your $ where your mouth is   Lets just fish!
Yeah, come out!  Bragging rights and Oh yeah, if you catch the BIGGEST FISH, you're WINNING A ROD!  WOW!! Steven Broadwell is the man and one heck of a custom rod builder!
Sbroadwell believes in the movement, the movement of friendly fun competition!
Island Bait & Tackle is also putting something together for those with the winning sack! Details to come   Larry believes in the fun!!
If your interested, please continue to PM me to confirm with your team names.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 22, 2012)

Make sure you vote on the thread Poll: Black Shoals or Fort Yargo
We've also added a few more things to the prize give away list.  Hopefully more to come!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 23, 2012)

more cool give aways for the winners added up top!


----------



## JarheadDad (Jan 23, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> Yeah, come out!  Bragging rights and Oh yeah, if you catch the BIGGEST FISH, you're WINNING A ROD!  WOW!! Steven Broadwell is the man and one heck of a custom rod builder!
> 
> Sbroadwell believes in the movement, the movement of friendly fun competition!



Uh-Huh! So Steve, if I catch Big Fish does this mean the rod you are working on for me now is free?  

Hmmmmm, looks like Old n Busted is goin' hawg huntin' on Black Shoals!  

Juuuust kiddin'!  

So BB, you hook up with Hummingbird or Lowrance yet? I sure could use one of those new fangled modern depth finder things! Tossing that string with a weight on it gets tiresome. I keep getting it hung up on the bottom!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 23, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> more cool give aways for the winners added up top!



Brine, it looks like your prize recommendations are actually coming through.  All this time, we thought that was too good to be true, but by golly, that is a heck of a prize pack.


----------



## geaux-fish (Jan 23, 2012)

Yall make me with I could bass fish. I guess I will have to stick to stripers and salt water.
Betty, great meeting you at BPS after the Great Southern "FLY "show. Tight lines girl.


----------



## Big Dank (Jan 23, 2012)

This just keep on getting better. Thank you Bayou Betty for putting this together just what this forum needed.


----------



## sbroadwell (Jan 23, 2012)

JarheadDad said:


> Uh-Huh! So Steve, if I catch Big Fish does this mean the rod you are working on for me now is free?
> 
> Hmmmmm, looks like Old n Busted is goin' hawg huntin' on Black Shoals!
> 
> ...



No, it means that you will then have TWO BC rods!

Your hi mod blank just was dropped off by Fedex. When I finish working for "work" this afternoon, I'll get started on it.


----------



## JarheadDad (Jan 23, 2012)

sbroadwell said:


> No, it means that you will then have TWO BC rods!
> 
> Your hi mod blank just was dropped off by Fedex. When I finish working for "work" this afternoon, I'll get started on it.



HA! That'll work! Time to break out the 16" swimbaits!

So how crazy do you think people will look at me when they see me fishing with that new 9'6" swimbait rod you're building me? In flourescent chartreuse?


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 23, 2012)

JarheadDad said:


> So BB, you hook up with Hummingbird or Lowrance yet? I sure could use one of those new fangled modern depth finder things! Tossing that string with a weight on it gets tiresome. I keep getting it hung up on the bottom!



If I had a Hummingbird or Lowrance I could really do some damage!  Everyone would have to move the heck back while I cleaned up all the bass! 
I swear I should make this "no electronics",  we ALL rock it old school.  Completely level the playing field.  I know nobody would show up.....just me! 


I'm glad this is all coming together!  We've gotten some awesome donations of fish swag for this event, I'm so thrilled.  We are looking to possibly doing t-shirts as well.  The sponsors have all sent me their logos and how cool would it be to design a t-shirt for the event? Blink is busy working away on a design now.  Dang, we've got some talented people in this forum!  The idea came several folks on here, and I think its really cool.
Now the coolest part, (I swear I didn't come up with it but..) while I've been out networking I've been asked, whats the name of the tournament?  I said well there are two choices, The Southern Bass Ackwards Winter Tournament OR The Bayou Betty Annual Invitational.  (BTW, I'm flattered (Boonhogganbeck)).  So which one do you think people are saying? Be nice.


----------



## Big Dank (Jan 23, 2012)

Bbat


----------



## JarheadDad (Jan 23, 2012)

The BBAT. I like it. Catchy!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, JHD, I'm pretty sure steve has already put it on the rod   You can admire it when you win it...  LOL


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 24, 2012)

Can't use my boats at black shoals....maybe the next tourney. I know the location is already made up but what about a location such as a PFA where people can use motors at idol speed? Or something along the lines of lake Acworth where gas motors are allowed on your boat but can't be used?That way, everyone from a 14ft. jon to a 21 ft. ranger can legally fish the lakes, but they're small lakes so you won't have the bass boats doing circles around the little guys. Just seems like a good compromise for everyone. Just a thought...


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 24, 2012)

Nickf11
I appreciate that suggestion.  I hope I can organise more of these in the future.  If you want a back seat with someone on this one let me know.

Everyone needs to confirm with me if they are fishing and who they are fishing with.  I have 18 teams so far and everyone who has sent me a PM will be sent a message soon to fill out the entry form.
I also need to give a final head count soon.
So, sorry if you wanted to maybe just show up..we've got to keep this organised as possible...again, I want it to be casual but with the numbers of interested parties things have go to go just so.  Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Betty, have you had any PMs on boaters needing someone to fill their backseat?

EDIT:  Found someone.  Thanks.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes. Do you want me to put you in touch?


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 24, 2012)

*question about tourney t-shirts*

If we get some cool tournament tshirts, would you buy one? 

A suggestion was made to do a raffle, we would sell tickets for $10, you get a free tournament tshirt and you have a chance at a the raffle prize.  Not sure exactly of that prize but maybe one is to come!

any interest??  I just cant afford to buy them for everyone, I wish I could.  
They will be color, (maybe charcoal or army green) nice quality tshirt with front and back printing..  A list of our sponsors on the back.

Blink is working on the kick butt design now.   Let me know what you think!


----------



## ja88red (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope I am off work maybe I can find out today if I am im game


----------



## Benito (Jan 24, 2012)

BB- thanks for putting this together.....Unfortunately I'll be out of town (Disney with the kids), so I'll have to miss it. But I'm sure everyone will have a Blast!

Weird feeling someone is gonna catch a 10+.....you heard it here first.

Ben


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 24, 2012)

update MORE cool stuff for prize package!!  Wackem Crazy Baits is sending worms!!!!!

10 pounder, I like that idea, Benito 
Have fun at Disney!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 24, 2012)

If you are interested in a tournament shirt, keep your eyes open for Blink's thread/post with the design and size choices.  

We will have a raffle as well that will off set the cost of the tshirts for us. 
We will only order what is requested so when you see everyone looking cool rockin the bass with bayou shades on the shirt...you'll have hoped you ordered one!  LOL!  Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Fast Phil (Jan 24, 2012)

Wish I was able to come fish in this.  Shirts are great btw.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 24, 2012)

Another kick butt prize has been added by FIRST BITE !!!  and we've got shirts!  How exciting!  All this is making me want to fish, right now!

Thanks for everyones awesome support and encouragement!


----------



## seeker (Jan 24, 2012)

I just hope the weather is as nice as today (Tuesday).


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you, Seeker.  It was truly a beautiful day in so many ways!

More swag added to the prizes ya'll!  Kevin's Custom Cranks is giving us some of their latest creations!


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Jan 24, 2012)

Trying my best to get the day off (The Boss isn't a fisherman, unfortunately). If I can get it approved soon, I'm in. And I'll have a backseat available!!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 25, 2012)

Gunslinger, really hope the boss lets you off!  I'll be more than happy to set you up with a good partner..just holler!

Awesome news, MORE cool prizes coming!!  Please look for that post update sometime tomorrow.

Dont forget to order your t shirts if you want one.  We most likely wont have any extras.  Just dont miss out if you're thinking you'll just get one at the tourney.. 

We have 15 confirmed teams now.  Please confirm with me soon if you plan on fishing with us.


----------



## Maggie Dog (Jan 25, 2012)

Just thought I'd let you know, Black Shoals lake looks to be up about 3'. more rain in the forecast, it should add some more. 
 I live next to the lake, But I may be out of town that week. I'll wish you folks luck, stay away from the deep hole, no fish in there.


----------



## ranger370 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've got a back seat open if anyone is looking to fish, just shoot me a pm.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 26, 2012)

*more more more!*

Added to the raffle prize, Spellbound Pictures, LLC camera crew will come out and make you the stars of your own fishing show on your guided trip with First Bite!  We will shoot and edit and deliver on dvd your exciting day on the water with Robert!
So comb that hair fellas and ladies, dont forget your lip stick!

Bassboy 1 has also added to the raffle prizes as well, with his own special product..  It is a reccessed bow mounted trolling motor Pedal Tray. A must for any jon boat with those foot controlled motors!  How cool it that!?!

So order your shirts and be entered to win!


----------



## Torqeedo (Jan 26, 2012)

With the single raunchy ramp at black shoals and the mile hike to the parking lot.... It will take a while to have all the boaters put it... Especially the single boaters.  Might want to consider an earlier open time with sheriff mc-lawdog at the gate. See if he can open before 7am for us?


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 26, 2012)

You want to give them a ring for me   I'm on the book for Feb 10th, under Jennifer.  We have 15 boats.  Does opening the gate early cost $ ?
I say we blast at 9AM.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 27, 2012)

Please continue to check this post as  more details are soon to come.
If there are any other sponsors that are interested in being a part of this FUN tournament please be in touch by 1/30, our t-shirts go to print on Feb. 1st.  A HUGE THANKS TO ALL OUR SPONSORS, I'm so blown away by your involvement!!!!!!!!!!  We have an amazing community here!

Participants, you will receive a PM from me this weekend with your email address requested so I can send you an entry form to fill out.  I ask that you and your partner both sign them and send them back to me or bring them to the tournament.  We will ask that you sign a waiver  and to read our official rules.  Now if anyone even "thinks" about being deceitful, you will be disqualified.  (We've all worked too hard to put on this fun get together for that sort of nonsense.)  Thanks for your understanding and support.  I hate that I have to even mention that part but it was suggested to me that I do...so I did.   
This tourney is all about meeting other members and a friendly fish off!
So the time to decide if you can make it is now..let me hear from you very soon if I haven't.  I can't wait to meet everyone! 
Have a bassy sassy day!


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 27, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> You want to give them a ring for me   I'm on the book for Feb 10th, under Jennifer.  We have 15 boats.  Does opening the gate early cost $ ?
> I say we blast at 9AM.



The clubs usually tip the gate man for opening early, he doesnt get paid for showing up early, so you gotta make it worth his time.


----------



## AStrick (Jan 27, 2012)

I really tried! I read through about half the posts and I got dizzy!
Hep me, Somebody Hep me!
Sell me some raffle tickets and a tee shirt  I'm heading to Carters.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 27, 2012)

Steve78 said:


> The clubs usually tip the gate man for opening early, he doesnt get paid for showing up early, so you gotta make it worth his time.



Thanks for the heads up on that, I'll see if I can make that happen.


----------



## BowShooter (Jan 28, 2012)

So i have a zx 225.  Big bass boat and can i fish just using the trolling motor?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 28, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> I say we blast at 9AM.



I agree with the Inviter,,,,
I would agree with the "no electronics" also. One day we should do that,,
Some of us have a long ride.
Plus, it being on a friday, who wants to get up early for a "fun day" and a lil braggin rights?
Oh, and Steve Broadwell, I'm loving my 8'er you made me.
I can't wait to try out this new one!
I'm gonna brag now by just saying it's an honor to be associated with such fine folk.
I'm already tickled in anticipation.
THANKS for all this BB,,!!


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 29, 2012)

BowShooter said:


> So i have a zx 225.  Big bass boat and can i fish just using the trolling motor?



No gas allowed at all, no tanks, no motors allowed in the water, electric only.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 29, 2012)

Everyone fishing should have a PM in their inbox.  If you didnt receive one, PM me.  Thanks for your support!

Another prize has been added..details to come..have to say its one I would love to win!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 29, 2012)

Prizes Updated  top of the thread.. it just keeps getting better!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 31, 2012)

For those fishing in the tournament.. I spoke with the gate attendant yesterday and we will have the gate opened at 6AM.  We do have folks coming from pretty far away so as soon as everyone checks in we're blasting off.  Hopefully by 8:30, 9 at the lastest.
I want this to be easy on folks and also get in as much prime fishing as we can.  I've pretty much gotten everyone's email that is coming so keep an eye out on your inboxes in the next few days.
Thanks for everything!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jan 31, 2012)

Update, Update.. we got us some Country Fried goodness from Cletus T!  CFC stickers and a couple of CFC tshirts for the winners!
Thanks Big, C!

Ok folks, we've got 20 boats in and I'm going to let just a couple more in...so squeeze in everyone!  We will close the doors on registration tomorrow at noon or when we reach 25.  We all want to have room to float, you know!
Thanks so much to everyone one of our sponsors who are making this tournament such a special treat!  I just love when good things happen!  We are blessed to be around friends here.


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who entered the tournament!
Registration is now closed for BBIBT.

23 boats are participating.

We'll see everyone else at weigh in at 3PM next Friday!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 2, 2012)

*BBInvitational*

Now that registration is closed, can/could/would you post a list of attendees?


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 3, 2012)

1.DOBCAngler Matt P.
2.Seeker & Webbslinger
3.Blink & Rippa Lip
4.Abusement park & Kenny B.
5. Big Dank & Dryzdale
6.JarheadDad & Mopjig
7.BB And LP
14.Frank  & Jim Lee
8.Bryant R. & Buck T.
9.Dick P. & Burt N.
10Yamatech & Torqeedo
11.Jason Taylor
12.Lawnmowerman & ODR
13.jack butler & bassboy1
15. rick b. & david p.
16.bone collector20 & Bsbrown12
17. Zebco 33 & A. Taylor
18. CShannon
19. bsanders Brandon S. & Chris C.
20.littlejon Howard & Jeremy
21.Reminex Chris D.& Partner
22. Chris S. & Brad G.
23.Brianwrites Brian E. & Chris M.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 5, 2012)

Can ya feel it yet?,,

The anticipation is gonna kill me all week,,,


----------



## sbroadwell (Feb 5, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> 1.DOBCAngler Matt P.
> 2.Seeker & Webbslinger
> 3.Blink & Rippa Lip
> 4.Abusement park & Kenny B.
> ...



Wow, you have some heavy hitters here! It's going to be interesting to see who wins it.


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 6, 2012)

Everyone listed above should have an email from me with a waiver attached.  PLEASE check your email and if you did not receive one please PM me your email address.  You will need to bring this with you.  Thanks so much!!  I cant wait till Friday!!  Black Shoals gate will open for us at 5:30AM.  Blast off is now scheduled for 8AM.  Be there or be square


----------



## littlejon (Feb 6, 2012)

Torqeedo said:


> With the single raunchy ramp at black shoals and the mile hike to the parking lot.... It will take a while to have all the boaters put it... Especially the single boaters.  Might want to consider an earlier open time with sheriff mc-lawdog at the gate. See if he can open before 7am for us?



Hope you are kidding about the mile hike Is the ramp off of Black Shosls Road?


----------



## Rippa Lip (Feb 6, 2012)

It's not that far a walk littlejon, so no worries!
I'd say about 200-300 yds of path from the lot to the ramp.


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 6, 2012)

The gate will be open for us at 5:30AM so ya'll come on!  We blast at 8AM.  If everyone is checked in and ready to go at 7:30, we'll go at 7:30..hint, hint Lawnmowerman!


----------



## littlejon (Feb 6, 2012)

Rippa Lip said:


> It's not that far a walk littlejon, so no worries!
> I'd say about 200-300 yds of path from the lot to the ramp.



Ok great, ramp off Black shoals Road?


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 6, 2012)

Location: 3001 Black Shoals Road Conyers, Georgia 30012 Telephone: Gate House:770-761-1611


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 6, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> The gate will be open for us at 5:30AM so ya'll come on!  We blast at 8AM.  If everyone is checked in and ready to go at 7:30, we'll go at 7:30..hint, hint Lawnmowerman!



yeah,, yeah,, you aint gotta hit me with a brick young Lady,,

ODR & I will be there,,
aint but 86.32 miles & 1hr.  58mins from my house,,,
done it before, not to Black Shoals though,, never even seen this lake, but was telling my g/f I've gotten up many a time at 4:00 to fish tourneys at Stone Mtn.
,,,,,,,, and can't get to work by 8:00,,, lol,,,


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 8, 2012)

Super excited about Friday!!!  I'm getting all the prize packages together now and then picking up the t-shirts!  Very cool stuff!
Prizes for biggest bass, smallest legal bass and prettiest bass!
Prizes for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th place weights.
And 2 awesome raffle prizes!!!  Cool or what?!!?!

Who is with me??


Specialty Engraving just sent this pic over!
Thank you so much DOBCAngler!!  And we are very
appreciative of your cold water  bass club helping us out with the weigh in on Friday too!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 8, 2012)

*BB Invitational*

I'M WITH YA GIRL,,!!

******* JOB YOU DONE DONE,,!!


----------



## Big Dank (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for all you have done putting this tournament together.


----------



## doublelung07 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wish i could make it. There should do another one north of the city, Lake Acworth.


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 8, 2012)

*stylin'*

Shirts are here!  If you ordered one and will not be coming to the tournament Friday, give me a shout if you haven't already.  I am arranging payment/shipping or payment/pickup at Island Bait & Tackle.

Thanks...and wow!  This thread has gotten over 5000 views!  Wait until we post Friday's winners!
O'Neill Williams will be announcing the winners on air too, listen up!


----------



## YAMATECH216 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Can't wait*

Shirts look great and Thank you B.B. for putting all this together.  Can't wait to see everybody Friday and good luck


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 8, 2012)

FYI--Your GPS maybe wrong... please visit this site and make note of the driving directions. 

http://www.rockdalecounty.org/main.cfm?id=2511

Black Shoals Park & Randy Poynter Lake 
3001 Black Shoals Road Conyers, Georgia 30012. Telephone: Gate House:770-761-1611

Driving Directions: 
From Interstate 20, take exit 82 (GA Highways 138 & 20) go North to Sigman Road.  Turn left at the light and follow Sigman Road to GA Highway 20 North/Milstead Avenue.  Turn right onto GA Hwy 20, travel north 5.3 miles and turn right onto Bethel Road.  Travel about a mile to Black Shoals Road, turn left, Black Shoals Road will dead-end into the park.


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 9, 2012)

Reposting this info here for our tourney.

I was asked the total for participation in all the fun and games -
Here is the breakdown...

$45 Total
$15 for the gate (you, your partner and your boat)
**if you are NOT a resident from Rockdale Co.. If you are, I believe gate fee is reduced

$20 for two tournament t-shirts (if you ordered)and two First Bite raffle tix.

$10 two raffle tickets (for you and your partner-$5ea) for the Fish on Fabrication recessed mount pedal tray Plus+ The ever gorgeous, High Power Swimbait!  

So if everyone brings $22.50 you split the gate fee and you get your tourney shirt and you are entered in all the contest.

If you just want to fish the tournament, no frills, just pay to get in park and you are good to go! 

I can't wait to meet everyone.  
When you check in tomorrow you are listed under your GON name.

(FYI-registration for the tournament is closed)


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 9, 2012)

*Good luck!*

Man I wish I could be there to wet a line with ya'll tomorrow. Good luck to all the guys and gals fishing this thing! Take plenty of pictures. A special "good luck" to BB and our secret weapon. Catch em up!
Jim


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 9, 2012)

Scout'nStripers said:


> A special "good luck" to BB and our secret weapon.



WHOA, WHOA,,, WAIT A MINUTE,,,,, I'm calling "FOUL",,!!
(thought the A-rig was banned)


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 9, 2012)

No, A-rigs are fine.  Casting only, no trolling them from place to place.

This is the BB Invitational, not the Bass Elite Tourney. 
Its all about the fun and throw it if you've got it!  
(artificial only)

Thanks, Cast Away Bait & Tackle!  I look forward to making it to your ProStaff!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 9, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> No, A-rigs are fine.  Casting only, no trolling them from place to place.
> 
> This is the BB Invitational, not the Bass Elite Tourney.
> Its all about the fun and throw it if you've got it!
> ...



LOL,, I know Jenny,,,,
but you sayin I can't use 10", large, wild, jumbo, Florida golden shiners?
but I can use the BBBOOM? hmmmm,, wonder which is better?

Seriously, I'm throwing (4) baits.
Any of them don't work,,, well,,,,, I had a good time,,


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 9, 2012)

Lawnmowerman said:


> LOL,, I know Jenny,,,,
> but you sayin I can't use 10", large, wild, jumbo, Florida golden shiners?
> but I can use the BBBOOM? hmmmm,, wonder which is better?
> 
> ...



and you can still win big on the raffle prizes!


----------



## DOBCAngler (Feb 9, 2012)

Got the hole in the canoe patched finally.  Gotta get a portable aerator for the 5 gallon bucket and I should be ready for tomorrow.  Anyone know of somewhere that stocks bubble gum rattletraps?  I can't find any of mine?


----------



## Mopjig (Feb 9, 2012)

DOBCAngler said:


> Anyone know of somewhere that stocks bubble gum rattletraps?  I can't find any of mine?



I got six. Going to use five of them on my A-rig and you can have the other one.


----------



## seeker (Feb 9, 2012)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Man I wish I could be there to wet a line with ya'll tomorrow. Good luck to all the guys and gals fishing this thing! Take plenty of pictures. A special "good luck" to BB and our secret weapon. Catch em up!
> Jim



Don't be fooled by all the small talk folks.  I heard it through the grape vine that Bayou Betty now has electronics for her boat. Now she has this "secret weapon?"  I'll bet she's even been taking bass kissing lessons from Jimmy Houston.  

What won't she do to catch a bass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 9, 2012)

seeker said:


> Don't be fooled by all the small talk folks.  I heard it through the grape vine that Bayou Betty now has electronics for her boat. Now she has this "secret weapon?"  I'll bet she's even been taking bass kissing lessons from Jimmy Houston.
> 
> What won't she do to catch a bass!!!!!!!!!!



Bring IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I want everyone kissing their basses tomorrow!!! Pictures please!!!!


----------



## jsimages (Feb 9, 2012)

I wanna wish everyone fishing the tourny tomorrow the very best of luck. May the best man/gal win. I would like to thank everyone who help makes this happen. The gon family is truely a great bunch of folks and this proves it. I wish I could be there but thats another story another day. Again best of luck to all 23 teams and tight lines to them all too. Cant wait for pic


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 9, 2012)

That is so cool of you to say jsimages!  I feel like its the night before Christmas!  Dream of big, fat bass in the boat!


----------



## Brine (Feb 10, 2012)

Who won? Oh wait, it's 2am. I'm so excited I can't sleep, and I'm not even fishing!

I might make weigh-in though 

I hope none of the participants read this before tomorrow night.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Brine said:


> I hope none of the participants read this before tomorrow night.



Oops.


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 10, 2012)

Results and video are coming!  PLEASE send me your PICTURES from today to go in the video.  Most of you should have my aol email If not please PM me!
I would love for everyone to send any picture they like from the day.  I'm SURE there are some funny ones of me at the boat ramp!!  Ya'll I have a system...that system had a big FAIL today.   Special thanks goes out to my lil homie Lifterpuller with his assistance at the ramp. 
Love you man.

Again get me those pictures and I'll try to put something nice up soon!  Thanks again!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 10, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> Ya'll I have a system...that system had a big FAIL today.



NO, young Lady,, your "system" was an EPIC SUCCESS

However, ODR & myself had a failure of a day,, but was awesome to meet all you guys and gals!!
Can't wait for the next one. Just hope it aint 108 miles from my house. Mapquest & Garmin had it at 86 miles, but by the time we found the place it was a looong ride.

HAD A GREAT TIME JENNY,,!! 
YOU DA WOMAN,,!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you and ORD for coming out! Thanks to everyone that came for fun and fellowship! Love you all! Big success!


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 10, 2012)

RESULTS of the Bayou Betty Invitational:

First Place:  Webbslinger & Seeker!!  (a team I built!  )
They take home all the bragging rights with their winning weight of 13.18!!!!! I've tried to get a straight answer from them on what they are REALLY throwing out there..but you know, they're pretty tight lipped and keep saying TOP WATER and these are the same guys that throw with Wonder Woman's Magic Lasso (invisible flurocarbon), ya know!
Love you guys!  So very proud of both of ya'll!!.. but seriously, what were you throwin? 

Runner Up: DOBCAngler and his pops take the 2nd spot with their weight of 12.67.  Matt, thanks so much for helping out today, I appreciate you helping out with the weigh in!

3rd place: Frank & Jim Lee take third with 12.65 pounds.
Frank takes the title of BIGGEST FISH slayer with a weight of 5.51 
You gentlemen are straight up bad to the bone!!!

((Frank also won the First Bite Guide Trip on the raffle. I hear there may be an excited Grandson!!))

4th place went to Rick B. & David P with their weight of 10.64
OMG, Rick, I'm still laughing at that gift!  I love it and feel like part of the family now  Thank you guys! 

5th place went to Zebco 33 & A. Taylor with their weight of 9.13!!
Larry, we couldn't have done it without you!  You were a tremendous help this morning. Everyone go get the good stuff from Island Bait & Tackle!  Tell um the BB sent you---(
and thats not BBBoom! LOL thx again, Jim, Rick & friends  )

So much more to come so ya'll keep the pictures from today coming my way!  

Today truly was an awesome day!  The sun never really came out BUT there were some shining stars today on the dock!  

Until next time, good night and God bless!


----------



## seeker (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm not scared to give up the details of my catch but I'll let Webbslinger tell you what he caught his on if he wants too.

At the start of the day, we pulled up on one small point and within twenty minutes, we had a limit of five fish.  I caught the first fish and was trying to get some water in the cooler but before I could finish, I had to net a 4 1/2 pounder for Webbslinger.  The next fish was the 5 pounder that I caught and after that, I can't remember who caught what.  We were both in shock at how fast the action was for that first twenty minutes.  We were giving each other high fives and laughing like young boys just having fun fishing.

For the rest of the day, we caught ten fish total and culled two.

Webbslinger...you have anything to add to this?


----------



## Zebco 33 (Feb 11, 2012)

BB Don't thank me.  Thanks CERTAINLY goes to you for  coming with and carrying out the idea.  

Pretty cool stuff and a nice bunch of guys and Gals out there.

Thanks again A. Taylor for the backseat.

Congrats to all for showing up.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome job on the tourney BB!  Nice to get back out to black shoals and put some faces with the screen names.  
I got sidetracked and forgot to find my weigh-in bag after the tourney.  If anyone found a just keepers bag shoot me a pm!


----------



## Torqeedo (Feb 13, 2012)

Had a nice time BB, thanks for putting it together.


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 14, 2012)

You are so welcome!  I've almost finished with the video and I hope to post it later today or tomorrow.  Its 15 minutes long as it is now..trim, trim.


----------



## brianwrites (Feb 14, 2012)

We were about 150 yards from Webslinger and it was INCREDIBLE watching them yank those fish in the boat in 20 min. They're aren't exaggerating at all. At one point I yelled over "alright that's enough of that." Sure enough, few we seconds later, they hauled in another one.  We made out over when they'd left and saw a grass bed with shad runs along the drop off. Ah-ha! Great spot to fish...we didn't get a nibble. Those guys did great.


----------



## Webbslinger (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Brianwrites... We truly hit it just right and had a fun time on the water. Those bass were eating and the shad were everywhere!

I'm so glad we had a good turn out for this event and hope to have more in the future. I met some really good folks Friday!!! Can hardly wait for the video... Topwater is where it's at!


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 15, 2012)

I've had some compression issues w/ the video.  Sorry to leave you hanging.  I'm going to try to get it up before midnight.


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 15, 2012)

where are all the pictures from the weigh in?


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 15, 2012)

Seeker took a lot of pictures and started a thread.  I've also had some sent to me that are in the video.  I just shot video, no stills.


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Ya'll
The tournament video has given me all sorts of fitz.  I'm going to go ahead and upload an mp4 file of it to Youtube however that makes the quality not so good.  I hope to have a better resolution copy (the way its meant to be viewed) soon.  Until then, please excuse the image quality.  That is something I take pretty seriously..BUT I just didnt want you all waiting 3 more COUNTRY DAYS!!!!  I'll rename the thread with "video" when it is up.  Thanks for your patience and again excuse the quality of the upload.
This was such a fun day!

All those who have been in touch with me should have their t-shirts in today's mail.  Thanks ya'll.


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 16, 2012)

All the music in the video came from songs picked out by GON members from the song suggestion thread.  I was able to work a good bit of them in.  Again, the video quality is not what I want so bare with me while I work on the compression quality.

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## littlejon (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks! I should have a better quailty one later on..this one hurts my soul    But still should put some smiles on some faces   Let me know if ya'll like it!


----------



## charlie81 (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks good. Hope I can make the next one.


----------



## c-rig king (Feb 16, 2012)

Is there another tourney in the works?  Some prime fishing just on the horizon.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 16, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> Let me know if ya'll like it!



Like it,,!! 

Ready to go again,,,,
You brought in more boats than most of the Club's Tourney's,,,


----------



## seeker (Feb 16, 2012)

I loved the film!  Thanks for putting this tournament together.  The best part for me was meeting so many of the forum members that day.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice, bayoubetty!!! There was a load of folks turned out it looks like, you deserve a lot of credit for getting that many folks to participate. Enjoyed the vid!!

Who ever picked that "Whisker River" song had good taste.


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks, TP! good tunes indeed!


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 16, 2012)

LM, thank you..for the kind words!


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 16, 2012)

seeker said:


> I loved the film!  Thanks for putting this tournament together.  The best part for me was meeting so many of the forum members that day.



You know winning had to be pretty sweet too!!!!


----------



## Webbslinger (Feb 16, 2012)

Seeker knows he's on top of the world right now w/ the win. He is a really nice gentleman and we worked well together. I know one thing for sure, we both are pretty good net men!!! LOL

Thanks BB, great time had by all.


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 17, 2012)

This IS the one!  Better Quality



All the music in the video came from songs picked out by GON members from the song suggestion thread.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome job Jenny,,, 

Can't say THANKS enough,,,


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks, LM.  I worked hard to put this together for those that were there and those that wanted to be there.  ( I know it is a little long and normally I would have cut it in half but this a forum..take 10 mins to watch some fun with other members. )
I hope to do it annually or every six months.


----------



## kbad (Feb 17, 2012)

Very nice video!


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 17, 2012)

*Thanks, Jim Lee!*

For that little something special for my office!


----------



## JarheadDad (Feb 17, 2012)

Sweet video BB! Love it!


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks, JarheadDad! Glad you liked it


----------



## Zebco 33 (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice job on the vid.  I hope we do it again.

I hear the bass are biting 18 inch worms.  They shouldn't be on the shelf just yet.  LOL


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks so much, Larry!  Yeah, those worms are just hanging out there till I get back from New Orleans  next week!


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Feb 18, 2012)

Great video!! Looking forward to the next adventure!


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks, Boon!  I just now saw a little typo in it..sorry buddy! Thanks for your help that day!
Yes, more adventures to come!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassfalcon (Feb 18, 2012)

Great Video, you should be proud of yourself for making this happen!


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 18, 2012)

it's amazing what can happen when folks can just give into the FUN!
I'm was thrilled with the turn out, no doubt. Lots of work but good times!


----------



## Randall (Feb 18, 2012)

Great Video! Maybe I can make the next one. Looks like a great time.


----------



## JarheadDad (Feb 18, 2012)

I'll go ahead and nominate "Bob Away My Blues" from Marshall Tucker for the next video!


----------



## Mopjig (Feb 18, 2012)

Wore my BB T-shirt today. Looks and feels great. Too bad I was packing my mom's stuff to move instead of fishing.


----------



## JLClark (Feb 19, 2012)

Great little video!  I hope to see more.  You know you can make the video playable within this page by clicking the embed link in youtube under the video and dropping the code in your post under Go Advanced.


----------



## Brine (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice work BB.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Feb 19, 2012)

Great Video BB !!!!! Tell the winner of my trip to call me and we will get a date in the books....


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 22, 2012)

Ranger370, call Capt Robert! PM coming your way!
JLClark, I figured it out, thanks, if you look back at post #204  thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 25, 2012)

*Next tournament?*

Hey ya'll!  Where do you want to go for the next one?  I've heard bigger water, where EVERYONE can bring their boats.  A place like Yargo sounds cool for the boat restrictions..any others like this?  I'm all ears


----------



## Edo (Feb 25, 2012)

Black Shoals again lol.......if they bite like they did today.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 25, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> Hey ya'll!  Where do you want to go for the next one?  I've heard bigger water, where EVERYONE can bring their boats.  A place like Yargo sounds cool for the boat restrictions..any others like this?  I'm all ears



Rocky Mountain PFA.  Big motors are allowed (at idle speed), so the large boat guys can participate, while the electric only guys don't really have to worry about being swamped by wakeboard boats.  

And, I won't have to drive to the other side of Atlanta to get there.


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 25, 2012)

Lets do it during PRIME SPAWN!!! Well come up with some fun rules.


----------



## AlanShort (Feb 25, 2012)

I think rocky mountain would be a great place to do it. never fished there but have bowhunted there alot. i think heath lake is the trophy lake and only open first 10 days of each month. seen alot of pics of some bigguns come from there.


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 25, 2012)

Rocky Mountain is sounding great and I've got a friend up there that is going to take me out there soon!  Shout out, jsimages!
Timing is key!  When do you think we can dial in on the spawn there?


----------

